# Hey there...it's good to be here!



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I see some familiar "faces" on here! And I'm looking forward to meeting new ones!

Currently horseless, hoping to remedy that someday soon. But have owned horses since 1967 (OK, that's aging me a bit, yup...I'm kind of an old bat, lol!). Mostly owned Arabians, but I love all breeds....particularly fond of palominos and roans and flaxen chestnuts. I am owned by two dogs, and a house rabbit.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Happy posting!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Remali!


----------



## dangergurly9 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Jumping for joy to see everyone*


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome....cool avatar you have there!!

Hey there dangergurly.....glad to see you here too!!


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, Remali! Great to see you. Regards to Master Bentley.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the horse fourm.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

